# Parker Inferno Whisker Biscuit High Tail Paper Tune????



## amclimber (Jan 3, 2012)

Sorry, Gold Tip Expedition Hunter 7595 arrow with blazer vanes, and I'm using a release aid.


----------



## amclimber (Jan 3, 2012)

So, I stripped the vanes of a shaft, and finally got bullet holes, but the nock point is about 1/4" lower than level with the rest. Is this normal? What else should be adjusted. The rest is centered on the berger holes. For information, I shot a vaned arrow after getting the bullet holes, and it showed 2" high tail tear. I'm guessing the blazers don't like to play with the whisker biscuit, but the whole 1/4" low nock position has me questioning if there is something else that is the root of the problem.


----------



## 454casull (Jan 7, 2005)

Can we assume that the fletching is oriented so that it totally clears the black bristols of the WB? I'd check the tiller too. Seems that the nock travel is less than level. How old is the string and did this just start to occur? Blazers are one of the best fletches to use with a WB.


----------



## CamoCop (May 19, 2009)

my single cam Bear was getting a slight tail high tear so i PM'd nuts&bolts. he said this was being caused by the upper limb working harder than the lower limb. he said to either back out the limb bolt on the upper a 1/4 turn or tighten up your limb bolt on your bottom limb about an 1/8 of a turn and recheck it through paper. i haven't had the time to recheck mine yet, hope to do it tomorrow.


----------



## amclimber (Jan 3, 2012)

454casull said:


> Can we assume that the fletching is oriented so that it totally clears the black bristols of the WB? I'd check the tiller too. Seems that the nock travel is less than level. How old is the string and did this just start to occur? Blazers are one of the best fletches to use with a WB.


The fletching is oriented to clear the black bristles, and the tiller is exactly the same. I did tighten the limb bolts up so that the limbs bottom out, and I had 1/8 turn difference between the top and bottom. The string is one year old, and this is the first time I've paper tuned it, so I don't know if this has always happened. The field points shot great out to 40 yds, but when I put a broadhead (mechanical) on it was pretty erratic (substantially low).


----------



## 454casull (Jan 7, 2005)

Take a 1/2 turn out of the upper limb only and see what happens. Is there a peep aligner on the bow? Remove the tubing if there is and shoot a few that way first. Something is affecting nock travel.


----------



## 454casull (Jan 7, 2005)

OP are you using a d-loop?


----------



## amclimber (Jan 3, 2012)

Yes, I'm using a d-loop. I'll try adjusting the limb bolts tomorrow. Thanks for the help so far.


----------



## amclimber (Jan 3, 2012)

This is very strange. I started over and made sure my nock point was level, and tiller was equal (recommended by parker). I had the 2" high tear, so I started adjusting the bottom limb bolt to bring the tear down. It worked, but when I started shooting bullet holes, the nock was at least 1/4" below level. I can't imagine this is right, so I gave up and put the tiller back to equal. I can now shoot my broadheads (spitfires) repeatably and accurately, but they don't match the field points, and the paper tuning is still way off. I don't get it.


----------



## Windrover (Jan 6, 2012)

Make darn sure your biscuit is parallel to the string. If thats not it then you have a nock travel issue. Search for Nuts and Bolts "kitchen sink" tuning method and get that tuned.


----------



## OlBigPoint (Sep 24, 2004)

I had an inferno and it did the same thing with the whisker biscuit. Put a ripcord on there and "poof"!!! Bullet hole. Since have sold the bow and am back to the trusty ol biscuit. I tweaked everything and even called Parker about this and they had no answer for me neither. I tried everything I could think of. This bow just won't shoot a bullet hole with the biscuit IMO. Bow shot great and accurate as could be with FPs but fixed blades were always low. Had to switch to mechanicals before seaon opened. Hope you get it figured out.


----------



## Tracker12 (Sep 22, 2003)

I shoot Blazers out of my bow that has a WB on it. They work but I have found Fletch Flex 2" vanes fly better. Can't help ypou about trying to get bullet holes since I gae up paper tuning years ago. I have a bad release whicj always effects my tears. When I set up a bow with a WB I just do a walk back tune on the target with FP's. Then do the a same with my BH's till I get it right. I never mess with the tiller during this process but do put the bow on a draw board and make sure the cams are tuned properly before I start this process. Good luck. It can be confusing.


----------



## amclimber (Jan 3, 2012)

Just noticed that I never closed the loop on this one. I never could get things tuned right with the WB. I put a QAD Ultra-Rest on, and it shot perfect bullet holes. It seems to be some strange combination with the inferno and WB.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 17, 2013)

tail high and WB are a common problem. I to switched to a fall away. After shooting the WB for a while i realized the bottom was worn out alot from the shaft rubbing on it durring the shot.
youre actually, most likely getting tail low and the WB is flipping it to tail high.
just a thought


----------



## slimshady2 (Feb 5, 2012)

:wink: I shoot a wildfire witha wisker bisquet and found that the wisker rest was worn at about 7 oclock. It may not have been centered from the start and like tires I started a wear pattern that continued. Hope this may help.


----------

